# Black betta spawn log.



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

so im hoping by crossing two different kind of black, i'd get super black. Marble x melano. The female is a melano(?) plakat. The male is a cellophane based black marble.
The pair:


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

change of males. black marble passed a month ago, now working primarily with melano male + cello female and melano female. melano female is fertile. pair spawned today but male is currently eating the eggs, so i'll try him with cello female in a couple of days.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

hmm it's nice to know your still here sharke


----------

